# What Battery is good to get?



## Lim (6/9/14)

I just want to find out, because I am going over to asia at end of the month for a quick trip

so I want to know what battery is good to get now days since VTC5 is no longer making.

Currently I am looking at
Samsung's 25R,
LG's HE2 (but this one is ICR?)
MNKE's 1500mah 30A 

and I think the Airline rule is only allowing us to bring two or four per person now... 

not so sure about that yet. I will find out on the way.


----------



## zadiac (6/9/14)

Check this link out bro http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/batteries-update.4146/unread

Personally I prefer the Efest 2500maH but I'd take the MNKE as well. Very good batteries.
Sony VTC4 or Sony VTC5 also good batteries.


----------



## Dr Phil (6/9/14)

Efest 2500mah 35A solid in my mvp v2


----------



## Lim (6/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Check this link out bro http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/batteries-update.4146/unread
> 
> Personally I prefer the Efest 2500maH but I'd take the MNKE as well. Very good batteries.
> Sony VTC4 or Sony VTC5 also good batteries.


 

I have checked that post before~ a lot of information to absorb...

VTC5 is good to get, but from what I ask, it seems every major shop that I know is out of stock and most of them tell me Sony doesn't make them any more. 

So now I have to find some other stuff to stock in case that goes down.

(but first I have to get my finance sorted here)


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Efest 2500mah 35A solid in my mvp v2


 
@dr phil, I agree that the Efest 2500mah 35A is a good battery - but surely you don't put them into your MVP?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW (6/9/14)

What device are you planning on running?


----------

